# MyFitnessPal



## Beezy (Jun 21, 2017)

How the F does anybody eat less than 3,000 calories/day?!
I'm supposed to stay at 2600 and always hit 3k.
I always end up right on target after dinner, at around 6:00, then go off on half a box of Cinnamon Life and 1/4 gallon of milk at 9:30.
F**k dieting!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 21, 2017)

not sure what cinnamon life is but skinny cow ice cream sandwiches are the shiznit


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2017)

Beezy said:


> How the F does anybody eat less than 3,000 calories/day?!
> I'm supposed to stay at 2600 and always hit 3k.
> I always end up right on target after dinner, at around 6:00, then go off on half a box of Cinnamon Life and 1/4 gallon of milk at 9:30.
> F**k dieting!



Yea I hate he word Diet!! I eat healthy cause of my heart and cholesterol so I don't eat like a diet for a bodybuilder would, when I do eat like them it's a pain in the ass


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 21, 2017)

I just got done changing up my diet and meals per day definitely pain in the arse


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 21, 2017)

Sounds like you need to go to bed at 6pm lol


----------



## Beezy (Jun 21, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Sounds like you need to go to bed at 6pm lol



From your mouth to God's ears!
I just need to get the kids onboard...


----------



## Beezy (Jun 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> not sure what cinnamon life is but skinny cow ice cream sandwiches are the shiznit









Some good cereal!


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2017)

Meal prep, low fats, low cal high volume foods, 6 meals/day and oh yeah, discipline.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 21, 2017)

snake said:


> Meal prep, low fats, low cal high volume foods, 6 meals/day and oh yeah, discipline.



^^^ what the man up there said! meal prep and discipline are key!


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2017)

MyFitnessPal is a great tool.  I tracked cals for 2 weeks before starting to cut.  My major meals were 1k cals plus.  I was able to make better cal choices & reduced the major meals to 500-600 cals.  Just cutting out bacon, cheese & home fires for breakfast was a huge cal cut..... sad but pretty damn effective.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 21, 2017)

Beezy said:


> How the F does anybody eat less than 3,000 calories/day?!
> I'm supposed to stay at 2600 and always hit 3k.
> I always end up right on target after dinner, at around 6:00, then go off on half a box of Cinnamon Life and 1/4 gallon of milk at 9:30.
> F**k dieting!



It's not that hard for me.

I set up MFP in a few ways that help me here.

1: I rename each meal to time windows. So meal 1 gets renamed to 6AM-9AM, meal 2 9am-12pm, etc.
2: I set my caloric goal when cutting to about 1000 calories less than maintenance but aim for a 500-1000 cal deficit in total.
3. Many times I don't eat until after 12pm, so I have two windows already passed (each of which are 375-475 calories) already with nothing in them which gets me ahead of the game.

Over time, I figure out what works food wise to keep my cals low, keep me full, and hit my calories. After a while it becomes easier once you get used to figuring out what you're consuming and how many cals you blow consuming it. I'm also mindful if I know i'm going out some evening with my wife and I plan to eat "dirty" and have some beers. I fast a bit more during the day in order to save up some cals I can blow that night.

It's been working for me.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 21, 2017)

Trade that snack in for a protein shake. Works for me


----------



## Beezy (Jun 21, 2017)

DF said:


> MyFitnessPal is a great tool.  I tracked cals for 2 weeks before starting to cut.  My major meals were 1k cals plus.  I was able to make better cal choices & reduced the major meals to 500-600 cals.  Just cutting out bacon, cheese & home fires for breakfast was a huge cal cut..... sad but pretty damn effective.



What is this, "cut out bacon" you speak of?
This sounds like a bad idea and now I'm worried about you.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2017)

snake said:


> Meal prep, low fats, low cal high volume foods, 6 meals/day and oh yeah, discipline.



I'm the opposite. Much more satisfied and better able to stay under 3k with Calorically dense foods. 7 eggs and 1/4c nuts for breakfast etc. 

Low cal/high volume foods sounds like vegetables......:32 (6):


----------

